# No zone valves on my system



## bentz69 (Nov 15, 2018)

I have oil heat with 3 zones/3 thermostats (basement, 1st/2nd floor) using baseboards. The 3 thermostats are 110v line voltage units that operate the 3 circulator pumps. There are no zone valves on this system. I would like to install 3 Nest thermostats to replace these old line voltage units. 

My plan is to install three 3 zone valves. I will re-use the current wiring (no plans on running new wires through the walls) to give the Nest's the 24v it needs by having the power supplied by a transformer. The Nest's will operate the zone valves and I will wire the micro switches in the zone valve to the circulator pumps to supply the pumps 110v to operate. Ive seen several systems that use the Nest which don't have a dedicated C wire and they work fine with no power lose over long term periods of non-usage. 

Looking for input. Thanks


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

hey jackwad you were told in the past you dont belong here, so here you are again looking for info where you dont belong, go pound salt and crack your cheap a$$ wallet open and hire a plumber..because you aint gona get $hit here except your balls broken...
get bentz over and take it in the a$$....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hey jackwad you were told in the past you dont belong here, so here you are again looking for info where you dont belong, go pound salt and crack your cheap a$$ wallet open and hire a plumber..because you aint gona get $hit here except your balls broken...
> get bentz over and take it in the a$$....


Eventually he’ll realize that working on a boiler system without proper training is equivalent to working on a bomb without EOD experience. Sometimes people just don’t want to listen and wind up in the local evening news.

Thread closed due to unsafe practices.


----------

